# Neues Projekt !



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

was neues ist in Planung... 

Auf Anregung eines User´s  hier im Forum, möchte ich mal das Projekt kurz vorstellen.

Geplant ist folgendes, wir möchten Euch das Forum näher bringen und zwar direkt *vor Ort*. 

Es soll eine kleine Gruppe gebildet werden, nennen wir Sie jetzt mal "Außendienstmitarbeiter" (was anderes viel mir gerade nicht ein  )
die Euch und eure Teiche vor Ort besuchen. *Natürlich kostenlos*!

Egal ob ihr gerade Probleme mit Fischen-Wasserwerten-Teichbau-Teichplanung -Filtertechnik etc. habt.

Ein Mitglied dieser Gruppe, wird ein bestimmtes Gebiet leiten und betreuen, so das direkt vor Ort geholfen werden kann. 

Mit Sicherheit wird dadurch auch die Gemeindschaft in diesen Forum gefördert, was ich persönlich für sehr wichtig halte.

Bevor ich das Projekt ausführlicher Vorstelle, möchte ich gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören.

Nehmt bitte *alle* an der Abstimmung teil, auch die, die hier nur "still" lesen und nicht regelmäßig Posten!

Umso mehr Feedback kommt, umso besser kann man es auch realisieren.

Ihr könnt gerne nur an der Abstimmung teilnehmen, aber lieber wäre es mir wenn Ihr euch kurz dazu äußert.

Also bitte, legt los….


----------



## azurit (27. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen

solch eine Idee finde ich toll , so lernen sich einige Mitglieder auch persönlich kennen . Vor Ort sieht auch einiges ganz anderst aus , als Bilder darstellen können .


----------



## Administrator (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo auch

gute Sache - mein ja gibbed auch dazu!

Joachim (Techniker)


----------



## Dr.J (27. Juni 2005)

TOP, die Watte quillt.   8) 

Mein Stimme habt Ihr. Gefällt mir gut die Idee. Nur, wer will das für Bayern machen? Sind ja kaum welche im Forum.


----------



## atzie (27. Juni 2005)

Tja Doc, Bayern ist dann wohl dein Job *zwinker*

Ich finde die Idee auch super!
Andrea


----------



## Dr.J (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

ich hab doch keine Ahnung von Teichen.  8) Baue doch jetzt nen Swimmingpool


----------



## graubart48 (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
die Idee ist gut. *lach* nur wo bekommt man denn Leut´s die heut noch Zeit haben.
schönen Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Doogie (27. Juni 2005)

Ich will ja nicht schwarzmalen und bewundere auch Euren Idealismus... aber das ganze klappt nur solange alles gut geht.
Sobald mal was daneben geht, ein Rat nicht hilft oder was kaputtgeht steht aber mächtig Ärger ins Haus. Damit sollte man nicht spassen!

Überlegt Euch gut ob Ihr Euch die Undankbarkeit der Menschheit wirklich antun wollt ;-)

Auf alle Fälle wünsch ich Euch alles gute für das Projekt!
Doogie


----------



## kwoddel (27. Juni 2005)

nabend zusammen !!!!
Recht hat Doogie und das kann dann wirklich Ärger geben, sollte man sich wirklich gut überlegen.


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juni 2005)

Hi Doogie,hi Kwoodel,

nun ja, wir sind ja alle keine Profis das ist klar...

Ich denke aber, dass einem das hier im Forum auch passieren kann.

Ein falscher Rat und das Geschrei ist groß..aber recht habt Ihr schon.

Genau deswegen, möchte ich ja Eure Meinungen hören  

Danke!


----------



## Jürgen (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten, Hallo Martin, Hallo Frank,

gleich eines mal vorne weg. Ich finde diese Idee klasse, denn sie repräsentiert letztendlich den nächsten logischen Schritt den solch eine Forengemeinschaft zu der gesamten Thematik Teich gehen kann. Nennen wir es doch einfach mal "Nachbarschaftshilfe".   

Sicher ist es auch wichtig die eventuellen negativen Seiten einer solchen Idee anzusprechen. Was jedoch bislang in diese Richtung gehend  aufgeführt wurde ist Alltag. Es wird doch wohl auch keine bezahlte Leistung erbracht werden die mit einer gesetzlichen Gewährleistung einher geht. Hier sollte man einfach die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Wenn mich jemand um Rat fragt und diesen befolgt UND dabei dann etwas daneben geht, dann stehe doch nicht ich als Hobbyist in der Verantwortung. Ob das nun in Schriftform innerhalb eines Forums so passiert oder verbal spielt doch keine Rolle.

Ich behaupte sogar, dass eine direkte verbale Vor-Ort-Hilfestellung weniger Chancen auf ein Mißlingen mit sich bringt als noch so viele Zeilen Text, die, egal wie ausführlich, immer interpretiert werden können und oftmals auch werden.    

Die ganze Geschichte muss einfach nur für beide Seiten eindeutig dargestellt und präsentiert sein. Wer kommt dann eigentlich zu mir?    


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Silke (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich finde die Idee auch gut.
Wer kommt denn zu mir???


----------



## olafkoi (28. Juni 2005)

Hi leudde 
Die Idee ist SUPER aber was ist wenn ? denkt an eine , stelle bei medis vertan ?  OHoHoHoH   

@Silke
Das würde ich dann übernehmen  8)    :twisted: 

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Doris (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten
Nachdem ich heute morgen schon mal einen Beitrag geschrieben habe,  ihn dann aber  doch wieder verworfen habe, werde ich nun doch mal was schreiben.
Eigentlich ist es Susanne mit ihrem "grossen Problemteich" gewesen, die mich bestärkt hat zu sagen, DOCH, die  Idee ist wirklich gut.
Wenn ich so die Posts von Susanne lese,dann macht so eine Nachbarschaftshilfe natürlich Sinn. 
Heute morgen habe ich noch gedacht, ich könnte nicht helfen, aber Hilfe bedeutet ja auch, evtl. mit einem JBL Koffer loszudüsen, um einige Wasserwerte zu machen.
Also, meine Stimme hast du auch.

Wobei :-k  die andere Seite an der "Nachbarschaftshilfe" die Zeit ist.
Ich mach gerne etwas, aber wenn es ein MUSS ist, (weil ich ja in der Gruppe drin bin) was ich vielleicht nach meinen Diensten planen muss, dann bekommt meine "Helfbarkeit" doch einen Dämpfer.
Es würde sich aber sicherlich lohnen, drüber nachzudenken, ob man nicht mal ausserhalb der aufgestellten Gruppe helfen könnte, wenn es denn in der Nähe ist, die Zeit gerade da ist, und man (Frau) obendrein auch noch Ahnung von dem Problem hat. 
(Meine Ahnung hält sich aber so in Grenzen, dass ich gerade mal mein JBL Köfferchen packen könnte, um Werte zu bestimmen     )

  Das ist ja ein ganzer Roman geworden.... soll nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Doogie (28. Juni 2005)

Da hat Doris natürlich auch recht. Ich helfe auch gerne, aber wenn es dann in irgendeiner Form zur "Pflicht" werden würde, weil ich demjenigen einmal geholfen habe und somit davon ausgegangen wird dass ich immer wieder helfen würde... dann wird's mir eventuell schnell zu viel :-(
Und speziell in meinem Umkreis sind die Alternativen dünn gestreut, so viele Nachbarn von Susanne gibt's im Forum leider nicht ;-)

aber das ist komplett subjektiv gesehen, ist mir klar! das muss nur jeder der dabei mitmachen will für sich entscheiden.

Aber ich übernehme nicht GANZ Österreich, damit das klar ist !!! ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

na solangsam kommen ja einige Meinungen zusammen.Klasse!

ABER.......  

Selbstverständlich ist es keine "PFLICHT" jemanden zu helfen.Die Zeit (Freizeit) muss es natürlich erlauben das ist klar! 

Wenn man so einen "Nachbarschaftsdienst" übernimmt, heißt es noch lange nicht,dass man immer "Gewähr bei Fuss" stehen muss.
Das kann keiner, auch nicht Moderatoren-Experten-Techniker oder gar Administratoren in einem Forum.Immerhin machen wir das in der Freizeit und nicht Hauptberuflich.

Wie einige von Euch schon am eigenen Leib erfahren musten    versuche ich die User auch persönlich kennenzulernen.
Das machen auch andere hier im Forum, was ich absolut super finde!

Da bietet sich natürlich an, dass angenehme mit dem unangenehmen zu Verbinden.
Auch wenn man nur mal einen Tröpfchentest braucht, oder einen Rat vor Ort...

In den nächsten Tagen, werde ich das Projekt mal ausführlicher präsentieren...mal schaun wie wir das hinbekommen.

Bitte um weitere Meinungen !


@ Doogie
na jetzt bin ich aber schwer enttäuscht, wollte Dir gerade ganz "Ösiland" aufs Auge drücken ...PM war schon raus


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

dann melde ich mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort. :razz: 

Ich finde die Idee als solche auch klasse.
Endlich mal andere Leute kennenzulernen, die vom selben Virus infiziert sind, stelle ich mich schon spannend vor!

Ich denke, dass von Anfang an einige klare Spielregeln vorliegen sollten. 
Sowohl für den Helfer, als auch für den Nutzer des Angebotes.
Wie einige schon passend meinten: Wenn es zur Pflicht wird, dann wird es auch ganz schnell lästig...


----------



## gabi (29. Juni 2005)

Hi Thorsten,

zuerst mal. Ich find die Idee super.

Hab aber große Bedenken wo du die "Fachleute" hernehmen willst die diese Nachbarschaftshilfe (der Ausdruck triffts wohl am besten) ausführen.

Aber so wie Doris das beschrieben hat kann ich mir das schon vorstellen. Gerade der Hinweis auf Susannes Probleme macht mir deutlich das dabei manchmal schon mit kleinen Mitteln eine Unterstützung geboten werden kann. 

Ich glaub das sich viele Teichneulinge schwer tun ihre Fragen hier im Forum so zu stellen daß ihnen dann geholfen werden kann. 

Man kann natürlich nicht davon ausgehen das für jedes Problem der Fachmann gleich "um die Ecke" wohnt. Dafür steht ja nachwievor das Forum für Informationen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moni (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

Die Idee an sich finde ich nicht schlecht, nur befürchte ich das es schwer sein wird Leute zu finden, die ihre Freizeit opfern, um ihrgendwo bei einem Problem behilflich zu sein. 

Und auch noch in kauf nehmen, statt Dank, Ärger zu ernten wenn die Hilfe daneben ging. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Projekt


----------



## Barbara (29. Juni 2005)

Ich finde die Idee super - vielleicht weint dann einer in Bayern mit mir über meinen vom Hagel zerstörten Garten und Teich (die Natur wirds schon wieder richten)

Liebe Grüße - Barbara


----------



## karsten. (29. Juni 2005)

*re*

Hallo
ich würde vor allen Dingen nicht jetzt schon von :
Hilfe , Fachleuten , Hausbesuchen , Zuständigkeiten oder so reden.
aber
ich könnte mir  gut gemachte Reportagen über einen Besuche unter Freunden
als recht interessant vorstellen



 8) 
schönen Abend


----------



## bonsai (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
tolle Idee, bravo.
Jetzt nur nicht typisch deutsch Gründe suchen, wieso es nicht funktionieren sollte.
Aber kostenlos????- wer zu mir kommt, muss sich wenigstens von mir bewirten lassen!!
Aber im Ernst - Probleme dann lösen,wenn Sie auftreten und sie nicht herbeireden.

@olafkoi
wenn Silke zu deinem Revier gehört, wird Neumünster wohl auch dazu gehören. Habe für die Anwesenheit bei der Preisverleihung mit 50% gestimmt - sind soeben 100% geworden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jonasfan (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

auch ich finde die Idee sehr gut und es würde mich freuen, wenn auch in Bayern mal ein Treffen stattfindet. Meistens sind ja "Nordlichter" (sind alle die ausserhalb der Weisswurstgrenze sind ) im Forum vertreten. 

Dabei hätte ich nun noch eine Bitte: Es wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Daten im Profil genauer ausfüllen würdet, denn bei manchen weis man nicht woher sie aus Bayern stammen (z.B. Barbara). Vielen Dank.

Grüße aus Bayern 

Margit


----------



## bonsai (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Margit
was Du so Nordlichter nennst, sind für mich schon fast Äquatorianer.
Um diese netten Mitglieder des Forums zu besuchen, müsste ich immer am Elbtunnel Richtung Süden meine schönen Kaurimuscheln gegen richtiges Geld tauschen.

Gruß vom Nordpol
Norbert


----------



## chris (30. Juni 2005)

*Neues Projekt*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich finde die Idee gut, denn auf Fotos kann man wirklich nicht alles so gut darstellen wie es für einige Problemfälle (z.B. mein grünes Teichwasser)  angebracht wäre. Aber das wurde ja schon festgestellt. 

Ansonsten denke ich sollte Thorsten erst einmal das ganze Projekt genau beschreiben und erkären wie es ablaufen soll. Danach kann man sich vielleicht ein besseres Bild machen. Allgemein trifft es ja auf positive Resonanz.

Viele Grüße 
Chris


----------



## Thorsten (30. Juni 2005)

Hi Leuts,

bitte noch ein paar Tage geduld...ich arbeite daran  8) 

Erstmal müssen wir den Fotowettbewerb abschliessen und die Bilder auswerten.

Denke am Wochenende werde ich alles fertig haben um es hier zu präsentieren


----------



## graubart48 (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doogie,
warum willst du nicht ganz Österreich übernehmen? *grins* Planst die Urlauber aus dem Forum einfach an die richtigen Stellen. *lach*

Gruß aus dem Norden

Erwin


----------



## kwoddel (30. Juni 2005)

Neues Projekt ist gut, sehr gut!!!!! 
Da alle ja fleissig dafür sind, stelle ich für das *PROJEKT 1* alles zur Verfügung 













und was fehlt noch ??????
























aber davon haben wir zu wenig??? nehm ich noch welche für Euch














und davon noch ein wenige von 














*So das reicht für Projekt Nr.1* es sind nur 80 m3  :twisted:  :twisted: 





Ach ich habe noch was vergessen!!!!! *DAS WICHTIGSTE *



















ALSO DENKT ALLE DRAN *PROJEKT 1* START APRIL 2006


----------



## Doris (1. Juli 2005)

Hi Kwoddel

Meinste dass dein Wohnort noch in den Einzugsbereich von Rieste gehört???
Muss mich da doch mal wirklich erkundigen 

Die Karre sieht ja schon mal gut aus, damit läßt sich sicherlich gut schieben :razz: aber hättest du was dagegen, wenn ich meine eigene Schüppe bzw. meinen eigenen Spaten mitbringe? Etwas wesentliches fehlt an deinem Schüppenstiel.... nämlich der Querbalken oben am Ende.... denn da hab ich mehr Halt und kann vieeeeeelllll besser arbeiten   :razz:


----------



## Thorsten (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

leider dauert es noch ein paar Tage mit der Vorstellung...bin immo etwas im Stress.

Bitte noch ein bischen Geduld !


----------



## Thorsten (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

leider dauert es noch ein paar Tage mit der Vorstellung...bin immo etwas im Stress.

Bitte noch ein bischen Geduld !


----------



## olafkoi (7. Juli 2005)

@ kwoddel

Bei den Projekt mit den 3 Knollen a 5 ltr. bin ich bei  8) 
den rest kannste Karre schieben kannste Arbeit kriegen ich net 

gruß 


Olaf


----------



## Koikathi (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leuts,
 ich bin bei allem dabei   und für alles zu begeistern. (auch für die Fäßchen)   . 
Idee ist super.  Stehe bereit für Thüringen.  

Gruß Kathi


----------



## olafkoi (7. Juli 2005)

@ Kathi

Da haste wohl was falsch verstanden .....  das ist kein Ramazotti   
Wenn`s um sprit geht ist Kathi dabei aber wehe du willst was von Ihr   

Liebe grüße Kathi 

Olaf 

P.S. Süße du weist wie das gemeint ist  :razz:


----------



## Koikathi (12. Juli 2005)

@ Olaf

schade das es keine Ramazotti-Fäßchen gibt.   

Wenn ich Dich am Wochenende erwische....... aber dann.............  

gibts Karpfen "blau"  

Gruß Kathi


----------



## Dodi (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch ich finde diese Idee gut - leider bin ich auch noch nicht so vertraut mit den ganzen Zusammenhängen im Teich, so dass ich auch wenig helfen könnte (vergl. Doris).

Sicherlich wäre es schön, wenn man jemanden in seiner Nähe hätte, der mehr Ahnung von Teichtechnik, Fischkrankheiten, Wasserqualität etc. hat und einem bei einem Problem mit Rat zur Verfügung stehen könnte.

Wir hatten bislang einen "Bekannten" mit einiger Ahnung, der uns schon viel - aber auch jedes mal mit einer "saftigen" Rechnung geholfen hat. 

Nur wer hat denn tatsächlich auch die Zeit dazu? - Denkbar wäre, wenn man dies dann evtl. auf die Abendstunden verlegt - sofern bei dem anstehenden Problem möglich - und den "Aussendienstmitarbeiter" dann wenigstens zum Essen o. ä. einladen könnte - so zu sagen als kleine Entschädigung.

Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn ich jemanden in meiner Nähe hätte, der - gerade bei akuten Problemen mit den Fischen - mit Rat zur Seite stehen könnte.


----------



## kwoddel (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Dodi 
Wie Du wärs froh? Schaue einmal nach oben und was siehst du da? Den Olafkoi   und der kommt noch aus HH.   Problem gelöst? 
Danke und Tschüssss


----------



## Maurizio (17. Dez. 2005)

Hallo leute,

der Beitrag ist zwar vom 27.Juni 05 aber meine Stimme habt ihr auch.Gerade als anfänger ist man froh wenn einer hilft.

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Frank (17. Dez. 2005)

Hihi,

ich auch nochmal zu dem "etwas älteren" Beitrag....

Darf man unter Nachbarschaftshilfe auch planen von Teich, buddeln, Folie rein, Wasser rein, Pflanzen rein, und Fische rein verstehen?

Wenn ja, dann hätt ich da ein Problem ...

 #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## Doris (17. Dez. 2005)

@ frschl


Da muss ich doch mal überlegen, was du damit meinen könntest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





UPS... 
wir sind ja die direktesten Nachbarn von dir hier im Forum


----------



## Thorsten (18. Dez. 2005)

Hi frschl,

sollen wir auch gleich Folie,Fische und Wasser mitbringen??

Sag nur bescheid, ich sehe da kein Problem


----------



## sigfra (18. Dez. 2005)

Hallo...

dann vergess aber nicht den Filter... die UV lampe... diverse Zugschieber usw...


----------



## sigfra (18. Dez. 2005)

Achso.... hätt ich jetzt fast vergessen...

ich hab da ein Probleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem....   

meine Enten beschweren sich über ihren Teich... er sei ein wenig zu klein... 
wer also buddeln will.... kein Problem...   ... die Enten dankens...  8) 

P.s.: ich hoffe, es wird verstanden, wie das gemeint ist...


----------



## Frank (19. Dez. 2005)

@ Thorsten,

würdet ihr das machen? Toll .......      

@ sigfra,

gut das das Projekt Nachbarschaftshilfe heisst.... und da iss  Moosbach doch ein bisserl weit entfernt....     

Meinst du wirklich, es gibt Leutz, die das hier ned verstehen?


----------



## sigfra (19. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Frank....

ich wär natürlich auch gern dabeigewesen....    problem ist nur, ich hab mir ne Grenze von 430 km gesetzt.... und Bramsche ist 437 km entfernt....   

sonst wäre ich gerne gekommen und hätte auch geholfen... ein Stück Folie hätt ich auch mitgebracht...


----------



## Frank (19. Dez. 2005)

Tach Frank,

hmmm also, bei dem Projekt hat man ja die Anfahrt selbst zu übernehmen. Das mit deiner gesetzten Grenze von 430 km kann ich natürlich voll und ganz verstehen. 
Aber wie siehts denn aus, wenn ich für die restlichen 7 km aufkommen.    Vllt. könnten wir ja dann einig werden.

Eine andere Sache iss das mit der Folie. Wie groß wäre denn dein Stück? 
Wenn ich noch mehr User anschreibe, bekomme ich evtl. noch meine gewünschte Größe zusammen.    
.... Bräuchte dann nur noch jemanden, der mir ein bisschen Kleber überlässt.     

Nu bin ich ja gespannt .....


----------



## Thorsten (19. Dez. 2005)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sicher Frank, 

wir machen das für dich kein Problem!


----------



## Doris (21. Dez. 2005)

Tach auch Frank (frschl)

Nach langen Diskussionen sind Erwin und ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass wir dir einige Fische mitbringen könnten. Da du ja keine Koi haben möchtest, würden wir dir einige Fische aus unserem "kargen" Moderlieschenbestand mitbringen (reichen dir 100 - in Worten - EINHUNDERT?).
Ich trenne mich zwar äußerst ungern von ihnen, aber dir würde ich sie schon geben.... so als Nachbar


----------

